

The Psychology of Being an Entrepreneur - BrindleFly
http://www.hightechinthehub.com/2015/09/the-psychology-of-being-an-entrepreneur/

======
IraqCombatVet
Great article! If you're an entrepreneur (especially if you work from home)
you should read this.

